# Mk2 w widetrack and vr



## 60rolla (May 3, 2020)

Hi guys I'm new here and never posted, I have a mk2 with a 98 glx subframe and stuff, so I can report that the rumours of mk3 is wider, mk3 is most certainly wider because my brake calipers are flush with my fenders. I have mk1 tt calipers with mk4 gli rotors, and am buying a passat master cylinder, who has input on my car? I need help with wheel offset so I don't crunch my fenders up, and also want ideas for making it better with new oe stuff. Thanks! How do I post pictures???


----------

